# Favourite Video Game Fan Music or Songs?



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 22, 2022)

We all know them, and some of them are really good! So, I thought I'd make a thread for it! Maybe it'll help some of us find a new favourite song! Who knows!

It doesn't need to have lyrics, just be a fan made music video that's original. As much as I like GMV's, sometimes, it has to be an original song. As it's fan music, not a pre-existing song made by music artist.

So far, I've been listening to this one, but I'll post some other songs I've been listening to here as well.


----------



## Kinguyakki (Nov 23, 2022)

The theme from Erana's Peace in Quest for Glory I (originally Hero's Quest), an old PC game from the late eighties. I guess it's just a childhood memory that I still love.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 23, 2022)

JT Music returns! Good song to listen do during the night in Dying Light!


----------

